# Your favorite RTS games



## Thor_Doomhammer (Feb 15, 2007)

I know there is a thread already running about the best PC games, but I wanted to get more specific- what are the best RTS games you have played?

My favorites are:
-Warcraft III
-Starcraft
-The Age of Empires Series (Including Age of Mythology)

What do you think?


----------



## Frozeninja (Feb 16, 2007)

Warcraft III all the way 

Though Age of Empires is good sometimes too.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 16, 2007)

Medieval 2: Total War

No contest, best game I've ever played


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 16, 2007)

*Total Annihilation rocked *

I have to say I am loving dawn of war but the expantion Dark Crusade is more fun


----------



## Nikitta (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm completely new to RTS, but I think I like it.

So far I've tried Warcraft 3, which is pretty good. I still haven't finished the campaigns on that one and I think I should in order to learn as much as I can before even thinking of going against other players.

Today I found the special edition The Battle For Middle Earth 2 used, so I bought it. It's hard to say anything yet, as I've only played through the first part of the tutorial, but it seems very promising, IMO.


I'm still at the stage where I keep discovering new ways not to do it


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, Battle for Middle-Earth was rather fun as well. I particularly enjoy the satisfaction that comes from running your calvary through hordes of helpless infantry


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer (Feb 16, 2007)

By the way, I noticed that Medieval 2: Total War was mentioned- Did anyone like Rome: Total War? I was thinking about getting that game the other day.....


----------



## Caesar (Feb 23, 2007)

i thought Rome:Total War is a better game then Medieval, dont know why, just think its got a better feel to it!


----------



## Crymic (Feb 23, 2007)

Warcraft series is pretty good for the story line itself.
Dawn of war is also pretty fun for it's general carnage.
Heroes of Might and Magic series is good also but the AI tends to punish the defensive player. >_<


----------



## Pyan (Feb 23, 2007)

Played AoK-Conquerers Expansion for a long time. Great game, shame about the forums.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 23, 2007)

I still play Rome: Total War - mainly beca}se my PC is too rubbish to play(Medieval 2! 
There's someting to be said for zooming in close to your troops and watching your |egionnaires crash into massed rmnks of gallic infantry however.

In the UK we had this TV series called "Time Commanders" which used the R:TW engine to re-enakt famous historical battles with contestants acting as the generals. They usually failed spectacularly. I especially liked the ouys who got massacred when they re-enacted the Battle of Guagemela


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 23, 2007)

Warcraft III: Frozen throne (still playing this, in fact i was online yesterday )
Starcraft (loved the "matrix" and "starship troopers" custom maps)
Total Annihilation (so so sweeeeet big Bertha)
C&C: Red Alert (obviously all of them, but this was my all time fav)
Does Black & White count?


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 23, 2007)

One of my mates is a huge RTS fan.

Can't say i've even been all that fussed about them.

Supreme Commander looks ok though.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 23, 2007)

Apparently you need a PC far above the "minimum requirements" to play Supreme commander without severe time lag.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 23, 2007)

Thor_Doomhammer said:


> By the way, I noticed that Medieval 2: Total War was mentioned- Did anyone like Rome: Total War? I was thinking about getting that game the other day.....


Rome was a firm favorite of mine, until I got Medieval2 Both excellent games.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes I would have to agree that Rom:Total War is a brilliant game

Has anybody ever played any of the Advance Wars games for the gameboy and DS.I have Advance Wars DS and I have completed the main campaign like three times already.Its cool because its an RTS that you can play on the move as opposed to a PC one.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 4, 2007)

Warcraft III
Battle Realms
Sacrifice
Warlords Battlecry I and II
Red Alert 2
Command and Conquer 3
The Battle for Middle-Earth I and II
Supreme Commander (despite my being horrible at the game)
Starcraft
Age of Mythology
Rise of Legends
Age of Empires III
Empire Earth
Dune 2000 (yeah! so sue me)
X-Com
Masters of Orion
Homeworld 1 and 2 (underrated games that are really worth a second look)
The entire Total War series
Warhammer 40k
and my personal, number one favorite: Company of Heroes


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 5, 2007)

Now Dawn of War is a fun wee game but I beat it silly within a  few sittings even on max level, playing winter assualt on and off and got Dark crusade for my Christmas, all very good but Dark Crusade was I thought going to be more....well I dunno....in depth....Dont get me wrong great story line but well I cant help but feel disapointed with them. 

Star craft was great but my copy dosnt work anymore going to  get a new one 

Warcraft III is a bugger (excuse the language)  just a bout at the end of Frozen Throne and going to have to look it up on my cheats website fer some tips on the final level! but what a game a good challenge!


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 5, 2007)

if you really want an easy win in warcraft3 just write WhosYourDaddy in chat single player (or maybe it was all lowercase, i forget). If you win the last level on hard you get a special movie 

If you get starcraft broodwar you shouldn't need the other disk anymore!

Oh, and in Warcraft 3 if you get bored with the normal melee maps there are hundreds of well designed custom maps around. the best is Defense of the Ancients (only fun with equal teams of human players), which you can get from Official DotA Allstars Downloads. If you try and join a game without that map in your WacraftIII/maps/download folder then you get kicked (no one likes a newbie in a game that competitive)


----------



## Bant Warick (Apr 12, 2007)

Despite it's age, ufo-enemy unknown (english name for the first x-com game) still holds a place in my heart. And I've recently heard a rumour that the game is going to be remade, I for one hope this is true as the recent set of ufo games (aftershock, afterlight) just aren't up to scratch. I also enjoy the warhammer dawn of war games and rome total war. I've had rome for over a year and i'm still trying to conquer europe!


----------



## Quokka (Apr 13, 2007)

For the most fun and time spent, Dune 2. 

Ok so Im not the worlds biggest RTS fan but I can still hear the troops replying "Acknowleged' and "Moving out"


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 13, 2007)

Arg, last night when I went to bed after playing Super Smash Bros Melee, I could see pokeballs soaring through the air...
I think my eyes just needed a rest


----------



## Dexter (Jul 14, 2007)

Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
Warcraft III
Age of Kings
Battle for Middle Earth II
Knights of Honor


----------



## jemcaesar (Jul 15, 2007)

I absolutely loved Caesar III. Medieval: Total War was quite enjoyable but found it difficult whenever a Jihad was declared on me. I can't wait to play Caesar IV.


----------

